# Another WA question



## DownhillWolverine (Oct 28, 2011)

I am a new forum member with a question regarding WA lenses. My demographics are that I use: 7D, 100-400L, 18-55 EF-S kit lens, 28-135 EF kit lens, LR, and PS CS5. I also plan on buying the 5D successor when announced and available. My main interests are birds/wildlife, travel, and family photography. I am also interested in starting street photography. My next planned purchase is a WA lens and I read the recent wide angle lens thread. I am leaning towards Tokina because of build quality and warrantee. Any opinions on the Tokina 12-24 f4 II vs the Tokina 11-16? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Macadameane (Oct 28, 2011)

The canon 10-22 is more expensive, but it is no slouch. I've read good things about the 11-16 (plus its a 2.8 lens). If you are going full frame soon (whenever the next 5D comes) you could go prime and get the 14mm ii. I have it and love it (I also have a 7D and plan on going Full Frame with the 5D3). Effectively though, its only around 22mm, but that is much wider than what I've been used to.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Oct 28, 2011)

my buddy got the tokina 11-16 2.8 (amazon made a mistake and sold it for $5 - no joke). He really likes it. The 2.8 is a great feature for low light. Another one of my buddies has the canon 10-22 which he loves also. I think the max aperture is 3.5? I've borrowed it a few times and I really like it, and indoors i just use my 430EX ii and that makes up for the lack of 2.8. I would say that both are great lenses but neither are perfectly sharp. I haven't used the tokina one that much, but i have used the canon and i notice CA near the edges. I know this is a problem with most wide angle lenses, but i really notice it on the canon. I have to adjust for it in aperture, then paint in the effect on the edges. i have the canon 20mm 2.8 prime and the image quality is MUCH better than the other two, but 20mm is nowhere near 10mm in terms of perspective on the 7D, but on 5D its pretty close (It would be like 12.5mm on the 7D).


----------



## DownhillWolverine (Oct 28, 2011)

The Canon 14mm f2.8 L ii and 20mm 2.8 primes are interesting alternatives given that a WA will be a better fit for a 5D that the 7D because of crop factor. Might be better to stay away from an EF-S WA. Given my interest in birds/wildlife, I will probably allocate my L money to longer lenses. Any comments on EF 20 f2.8? Seems to an older, cheaper Canon design.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Oct 28, 2011)

Like i said, I have the 20mm and I love it. It doesn't get the best reviews, and I think it's because it is an odd mm. I love the 35mm on the full frame, and this is the equivalent on the crop sensor. Granted, the bokeh is not as nice and it's no 1.4 like the 35L, but it's one of my favorite lenses. Its also much sharper than the 10-22mm. I got mine used for like $200, but I don't think I'd pay the new price for it but at that price it's an amazing value. 

You can check out my site I ny signature. Most of the wider shots are with the 20mm. There is one on the homepage with the 10-22, but other than that the wider ones are mostly the 20mm. If you want, I can post some examples.


----------



## DownhillWolverine (Oct 29, 2011)

keithfullermusic said:


> You can check out my site I ny signature. Most of the wider shots are with the 20mm. There is one on the homepage with the 10-22, but other than that the wider ones are mostly the 20mm. If you want, I can post some examples.



I looked at your site; nice pictures. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2011)

DownhillWolverine said:


> I am a new forum member with a question regarding WA lenses. My demographics are that I use: 7D, 100-400L, 18-55 EF-S kit lens, 28-135 EF kit lens, LR, and PS CS5. I also plan on buying the 5D successor when announced and available. My main interests are birds/wildlife, travel, and family photography. I am also interested in starting street photography. My next planned purchase is a WA lens and I read the recent wide angle lens thread. I am leaning towards Tokina because of build quality and warrantee. Any opinions on the Tokina 12-24 f4 II vs the Tokina 11-16? Any other suggestions?



It sounds like you are looking for a wide angle that would be wide on both crop and FF. The Tokina 12-24 will work on both, but it will be extremely wide on a FF camera. 24mm is pretty wide on FF, and beyond that is ultra wide, which is for more specialized uses.

Some get the 16-35mm L for both, its much wider than 18mm on a crop body.

The list of lenses that are wide on both is limited due to the 1.6 crop factor.


----------



## Roger Jones (Oct 29, 2011)

I have the 11-16 and the 10-22. The tokina is a very nice lens but 11-16 isn't much of a zoom. It has some unusual flare shapes with very bright lights in the scene. Distortion is pretty easily corrected. The 10-22 has more complex distortion but the zoom takes it from super wide to medium wide. Its a little more versatile. The tokina will cover a full frame camera when zoomed in all the way but the edges are a little soft. Both lenses hold their value quite well so it shouldn't cost you much if you pick up one now and off load it when the mythical 5dIII arrives. I'm in the same boat but I decided to get the tokina now since it may be many months before the the 5d next arrives. I'll probably keep a crop body rather than replace it.


----------



## ianhar (Oct 29, 2011)

I have the tokina 11-16. The IQ for this lens is superb. Never had any problem wih focusing system. The lack of zoom range might be a problem to someone, but for me i look at this lens as a prime with a bit of zoom. 

My advise would be, go to any camera shop test both lens rigorously. Buy only if you are satisfied with it.


----------



## AdamJ (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a Sigma12-24mm II and would recommend it if you plan to switch to FF in the future.


----------



## pj1974 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi DownhillWolverine

I can't give you any opinion on the Tokina 11-16 vs Tokina 12-24 (your last question).

However just to throw this option into the equation. If you want to consider getting a Sigma 10-20mm I can recommend that as a great UWA zoom lens. Obviously it's not full frame compatible (as AdamJ stated - if you want FF - then the Sigma 12-24mm is a great versatile option). 

I have the Sigma 10-20mm, and after 1 version that had a decentring issue, I now have a better copy. When I bought mine, it cost a lot less than the Canon 10-22mm (and most of the latter UWA zooms weren't on the market then). 

Do be careful with Sigma QC (try to buy from a reseller who will exchange / repair at no charge to you). That's what I did. Most of the time I have my Sigma set at 10mm aperture f5.6-f11 and I capture consistently sharp, corner to corner photos with it.

Best wishes for your purchase!

Paul


----------



## niccyboy (Oct 31, 2011)

pj1974 said:


> Hi DownhillWolverine
> 
> I can't give you any opinion on the Tokina 11-16 vs Tokina 12-24 (your last question).
> 
> ...



+1 on the Sigma... I had this lens in the past. Was a great lens for the 7d. Not super fast but a great performer. on 10mm it will make your streetscapes look great.

I used it a lot on the 7d when i lived in Paris. I'd carry it for the wide shots on the 7, and the 70-200 on the 5d2 for the personal shots.


----------



## briansquibb (Oct 31, 2011)

The OP says he is looking at ff. So why the EF-S wa lens?


----------



## DownhillWolverine (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for all of the input. With a better understanding of alternatives, I have decided to change my requirements. I am buying a lens appropriate for my 7D and will confront FF issues later. Just placed an order for an EFS 10 22. The lighter weight, closer focusing distance, and Canon glass appealed to me.


----------

